# "Views" of a thread



## Loob

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before (I couldn't find a previous thread).

And I'm really asking only out of curiosity...

Every thread shows the number of replies (which is self-explanatory) and also the number of views.

Does the number of views indicate the total number of people who've viewed the thread - including people who are not members/not logged-in?  Or does it only indicate the number of people viewing it who _are_ members and logged-in?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Loob 

It is a total number of times that thread has been viewed over time


----------



## Loob

Thanks for assuaging my curiosity, Mike!


----------



## CapnPrep

And I wonder if anyone really finds it useful to know the number of views. Especially for older threads that usually have thousands or tens of thousands of views.


----------



## Perseas

I would like to say something relevant about the number of the views at the very moment: "viewings". Here you can see for example 50 viewings on Cultural Discussions, where it is not allowed to open a new thread, and 5 on Culture Café!


----------



## Peterdg

Perseas said:


> I would like to say something relevant about the number of the views at the very moment: "viewings". Here you can see for example 50 viewings on Cultural Discussions, where it is not allowed to open a new thread, and 5 on Culture Café!


And your point is...?


----------



## Perseas

Peterdg said:


> And your point is...?


I feel kind of surprise, because I would expect to see more "viewings" on Cultural Café. It 's an alive forum and almost everyday are opened new threads. Also, from the number of posts I can tell that people are interested in it.


----------



## CapnPrep

Perseas said:


> I would like to say something relevant about the number of the views at the very moment: "viewings".


We were talking about the number of views of a thread, not the number of people currently viewing a forum. The number of people viewing goes up and down and, as you suggest, it does indicate the relative popularity of the different forums at different times. The number of views just goes up and up and up, until it means nothing more than "this thread has been around for a while" (but we already have the date to tell us that more directly and more precisely).


----------



## danielfranco

Well, the thing that actually has me scratching my head a little bit is to find threads that have a few replies but _no views_!


----------

